# Hi from Toronto



## mightymuffin (May 3, 2012)

Hello everybody
Nice to meet you :mrgreen: 
I'm signed to this site hopping to find a hooded rat breeder close to the city of toronto. My boyfriend and I are currently looking 2 young female hooded.

cheers


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB  This is a forum for mouse breeders, so I don't know if you'll find what you're looking for here!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! You might want to try asking on http://www.themouseconnection.org, they have a rat section in addition to mice. Also, give http://www.hoobly.com a shot, it's like the craigs list of the animal world.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi there! Unfortunately, Ontario is very much a rescue based province regarding rats and there hasn't been an established rat breeder here in a long time. You could definitely check out Chelle's Critter Haven in Guelph. They deliver too! They take in rats from sad situations, socialize them (though most seem to be very friendly no matter how neglected they were!) and they match them to people. I highly, highly recommend Chelle. She often has babies too as people who breed feeders often have a surplus of pregnant females. Definitely send her an email, and check out the site. I don't think it's updated but you can see the ladies she has right now. There's often dumbo and really neat/pretty coats.


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome to the forum, Hope you find what you are looking for. :mrgreen:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.chellescritterhaven.org/rats---female.html 

And remember not all the rats she has are pictured.


----------

